# Hilfe bei Druckerkauf



## matte1987 (18. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem für mich passenden Drucker und habe dabei folgende Vorgaben:

- ich drucke äußerst wenig (20-50 Seiten im Monat, mindestens 90% S/W)
- Wenn möglich W-Lan-Anschluss (nicht zwingend notwendig)
- Günstig
- wenig Unterhaltskosten

ich bin jetzt auf den HP 3000 gestoßen:

HP Deskjet 3000 J310a Tintenstrahl Farbdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Jedoch gibt es bei diesem Modell nur 1 Farbpatrone. Ist das ein Nachteil im Vergleich zu Druckern, bei denen Die Farbe in 3 Patronen aufgeteilt sind?

Welchen Drucker könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Matte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

Einzelpatronen sind da auf alle Fälle günstiger, da nur die Farbe ersetzt wird die leer ist und nicht die ganze Patrone. Ich bin seit Jahren mit Canon gut gefahren, ich würde daher den Canon PIXMA iP3600 empfehlen


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. März 2011)

Ich achte immer beim Druckerkauf darauf, dass es dafür auch kompatibele Patronen gibt. Dadurch kann man die Folgekosten sehr gering halten.
Für die neusten Modelle gibt´s meistens noch keine kompatibelen Patronen. Da heißt es dann warten oder ein "älteres" Modell wählen.
Die kompatibele Patrone für den Canon PIXMA iP3600 kostet z.B. 2,99 oder sogar weniger.


----------



## Razer83 (23. März 2011)

Auf jedenfall Canon meine Meinung. hab selber den ip 4700 der hat Duplex Druck und kann CD/DVD bedrucken. bei Seiten wie druckerpatrone.de oder tintenpatrone.de oder wie se heist gibt es günstig Patronen. Und da macht EPSON Probleme nicht so der Canon. bei uns in der Stadt gibt es Auch einen der die Patronen auffüllt für Schlappe 2.- und der hat auch immer wieder Probleme mit den EPSON Drucker .


----------

